# shootin time



## crowmans dad (May 14, 2004)

Is there any time of day that anyone finds is better for the hunt just wonderin


----------



## dwallace (Dec 27, 2004)

Morning, the birds seem to let their guard down a little in search of a easy meal. Although I go a little eaiser on the calling in the morning compared to afternoon when I blast the E caller loud and long.


----------

